# Looking for Puppy Breath FO



## foresthome (Feb 8, 2011)

Sort of kidding, but I belong to a national dog breed club and they are always saying that they wish that Yankee Candle made a puppy breath scent. I plan to make dog soap bars at some point and thought it would be funny if I could find this.


----------



## tomara (Feb 8, 2011)

Taylored Concepts has one.  I have actually smelled it...it is hard to describe but it does smell nice.  HTH


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 8, 2011)

Nature's Garden Candles has all kinds of off the wall fragrances. I would check there as well. Many of them are B&B safe.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 8, 2011)

tomara said:
			
		

> Taylored Concepts has one.  I have actually smelled it...it is hard to describe but it does smell nice.  HTH



Do they really?  I'm so sniffing that next time I'm in there.  I know they have some off the wall ones...


----------



## JackiK (Feb 27, 2011)

Was doing some research on FOs and just came across this post.  Puppy breath is the most wonderful aroma in the world to me.  I know, I'm nuts.  Not sure I'd like it in soap, though!


----------



## tomara (Feb 27, 2011)

I think it would def be worth getting a sample size of it.


----------



## scouter139 (Feb 27, 2011)

No Jack, you are not nuts. My brother had 5 lab pups 2 years ago, I helped birth 3 of them and every day after work I would stop and sit in the bed and hold them and smell them.  There is nothing better.


----------



## foresthome (Feb 27, 2011)

*found it*

I found some puppy's breath scent at a place called Taylored Concepts. I haven't put it in a soap yet. I was thinking of a goat milk soap with it. The other scents I got from them, I do not care for. I am actually thinking of throwing the huckleberry one away. I get a migraine when I smell it, and it smells nothing like huckleberries. So I do not have high expectations for it. I will let everyone know.


----------

